# Oblivion



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Take a moment and listen to Piazzolla's tango, Oblivion:

http://www.timothyjuddviolin.com/2013/05/20/oblivion/


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Maybe this should have been posted in one of the musician sections?


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Beautiful piece of music, beautifully performed.


----------

